# Cutting 7" x 22" vision panels for existing solid wood doors



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

I have to cut 7 vision panels (7" x 22") into existing 1 3/4" birch doors (wood core), was gonna make a ply template to position on door and cut with 2 - PORTER-CABLE 690LR and 1/2" shank spiral bits. The first one setup to cut just under an 1" and the second router setup to finish cut.

Does this sound reasonable? What is the smallest I can go on bit diameter before breakage becomes an issue? Is there a better way to do it?

Doors will be removed from frames.

thanks,
Bruce


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

What you're looking to do sounds reasonable. I'd run a 1/2" bit with 1/2" shank to do the cutting. You mention fixed base routers, but I'd use the depth stops on a plunge router to cut 1/4" per pass or so. 

If you made a mirrored template on both sides of the door, you could get away with one router just by flipping the door over and routing the opposite side and meeting the cut in the middle.


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

J L said:


> I'd use the depth stops on a plunge router to cut 1/4" per pass or so.


Excellent advise, that's the way I will do it.

thanks


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I did this with 11 solid core doors. Built a nice template and tried the route, but the tearout/wandering was not good and trying to get the exact same cutout on the opposite side was impossible (for me). 

method two was to use the track saw and finish the corners by hand. Very good results. I had to glue a frame inside of the cutout with mitered corners.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Track saw and finish with a jig saw. 
It may take longer to make the jig than cut the doors.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

You guys over think this stuff. It's 4 straight cuts with a regular circular saw. And finish with a jig saw. I have finished these cuts in doors with a sawzall. You have trim pieces to cover the cut. A track saw to cut 7"!?!???


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> You guys over think this stuff. It's 4 straight cuts with a regular circular saw. And finish with a jig saw. I have finished these cuts in doors with a sawzall. You have trim pieces to cover the cut. A track saw to cut 7"!?!???


for sure over thinking the easy way.:thumbup:


----------

